# Guess the Score Saturday Jan. 22nd vs Wizards



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers vs. Wizards
8:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: FSN Radio: WIBC 

Edwards, Harrison, and Pollard are on the IR for the Pacers

Blake, Brown, and Ramos are on the IR for the Wizards

Pacers 104
Wizards 89

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (37)

Wizards Leading Scorer- Gilbert Arenas (32)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmm.... this game is hard to tell.


Pacers: 97
Wizards: 96


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> The Pacers have managed a number of inspiring victories lately, whipping Phoenix at home, and both Houston and Miami on the road. Tonight, however, they will be challenged to break their pattern of failed followups.
> 
> ...


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

we should be on fire (no pun intended) coming off this win, but this should still be a GREAT game

pacers 102 wizards 97


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wizards still have a lot of depth, even without Hughes. But I guess I'll have to go with us.

Pacers 98
Wizards: 95

Pacers Leading Scorer: O'Neal (28)
Wizards Leading Scorer: Arenas (26)


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Pacers 117

Wizards 112

it's possible with Wizards run and gun


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

ind 100, was 98


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 95

Wizards 94


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bulls better beat the Pistons.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

If Hughes was healthy I might take the Wizards

but

Pacer 105
Wizards 98


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 105
Wizards 90


Tinsley leading scorer with 29


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 98
Wizards- 87

Starting Lineups:
*Pacers-*





































*Wizards-*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers are in the retro jerseys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Pacers are in the retro jerseys.


So? We are in them a lot. They're much better than our regulars.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Theo's Prediction:

105-102 Indy


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dixon isn't playing, out with the flu. To make matters worse, we weren't able to actually fly to Indiana until this afternoon. I was picking you guys in this one anyways, but this just makes it all the more likely.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Dixon isn't playing, out with the flu. To make matters worse, we weren't able to actually fly to Indiana until this afternoon. I was picking you guys in this one anyways, but this just makes it all the more likely.


Dixon's pretty cool, I would've liked to see him play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> So? We are in them a lot. They're much better than our regulars.


Not a big deal. I was just giving some information.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster starting, but Pollard is playing.

Jared Jeffries starting? lol


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the Game:

SOS
Turnovers
Arenas


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley seems more confident this game than he is in any of our teammates. Get others more involved, and don't worry about your own shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal absolutely dominating Haywood, Wizards can't put someone so slow on JO.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

As Arenas hits a 3, the Wizards take the lead. Tinsley isn't hitting much of anything, besides a 3.

16-15 Wiz


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard and JJ made a few nice hustle plays, staying with the ball for many seconds. Haywood with a nice tip-slam. JO is really developing a nice skyhook, this time he curled it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man I love having Pollard in the lineup, it seems like he hustles more than Jeff Foster, which is quite an achievement.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why does Tinsley always take horrible 3's? He can't rely on Pollard or Foster to get every offensive rebound.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson with a nice hustle play, but Freddie misses at the buzzer.

22-21 Washington at the end of the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

27-24 Pacers with 9 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO rejects Michael Ruffin and the Wizards shot clock expires. Nice team defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie called for his 3rd foul off of flopping. Why isn't there just a no-call when he falls down? It doesn't alter the offensive player.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits our first FG in almost 5 minutes

35-30 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster was fouled on a layup, but it was't called, but Jared ****ing Jeffries dunks on us?

40-35 with 1:20 left int he half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Arenas is fouled at the buzzer, no call, but hits a layup.

44-42 Pacers at the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Further review of the Arenas replay suggests that the ball was still in his hands when the shot clock hit zero, though there were .4 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Both teams are shooting 15-40, man. We lead 2nd Chance Points 8-3, that's the only thing keeping us ahead, and unless our shooting improves in the 2nd half, that's the only thing that will keep us ahead at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

48-48 with under 9 minutes remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster and JO help get the ball back, and Reggie drills a 3. He seriously needs to take more shots.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice fake, misses a 3, and Foster gets the rebound and hits. Foster called for a foul when Hayes runs into him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley kicks Etan Thomas in his balls, but Thomas isn't hurt. Arenas misses a dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard called for a blocking foul when he was outside the area.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again. He's fianlly being aggressive, and it's really payed off.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bad start of the 4th, JO has 4 fouls, Foster, 4, and Tinsley, 4. Peeler hits a 3.

68-67 Wiz with 11 minutes remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a big 3 to let the Pacers take a 70-69 lead. Haywood hits, we need David Harrison. Tinsley misses, Pollard rebounds in the air and nearly floats out of bounds, but hits.

72-71 Indy with 9:43 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a huge 3 to cut the lead to 1. Peeler hits another 3 to extend it to 81-77.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley called for his 5th foul on a bump. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peeler hits another 3.

85-81 Wizards


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BS call on JO. Haywood fell down a full second after he bumped him.

Tied at 89 with 1:54 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO took a charge on Arenas, risky move with 5 fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank you Foster for taking the foul when it could've been on JO.

91 all with under a minute remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff Foster hits a jumpshot to give us a 2 point lead with 40 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Arenas hits a shot to tie it at 93 with 29 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haywood blocks JO. Reggie blocked. 4.5 seconds left for the Wiz.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamison hits with .4 seconds left. NO!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO blocked and the Wizards win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 93-95

Play of the Game goes to Foster's jumpshot.

Pacers Fan- 17, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 5, but DQ'd
NTP- 11, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight- 5, but DQ'd
byrondarnell66- 41, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 10, but DQ'd
rock747- 3, but DQ'd
DJMD- 15, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 17, but DQ'd
Bird Fan- 13, but DQ'd
theo- 17, but DQ'd

Man, just think if that Arenas shot had been called correctly...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics*

Reggie- 8/2/3/1
Tinsley- 16/7/4/1/2
JO- 38/3/4/5
JJ- 0/10/1
Foster- 10/8/1/1
Freddie- 11/1/3
Pollard- 6/7/1/1
AJ- 4/3/2
Curry- 2 minutes
Gill- DNPCD
Croshere- Flu
Bender- Knee

Arenas- 33/2/6/1
Jamison- 19/13/1/1
Haywood- 15/10/2/5
Peeler- 16/1

Fastbreak Points- 4-2 Wiz
Pts in the Paint- 34-30 Pacers
Biggest Lead- 10-5 Pacers

19 Lead Changes an 18 Times Tied


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Damn, this win could have really gotten us going and maybe put us on a win streak. Getting Jackson will help us, but i really wish there was some way we could get Artest back.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> Damn, this win could have really gotten us going and maybe put us on a win streak.


Especially with the Pistons loss.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Chris, your stats:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Too bad we couldn't take advantage of the Piston implosion.


----------

